# cycleing really needed???



## joepalazzolo (Mar 4, 2004)

i just got a new 55g and im trying to set up. i got the penguin 330(







best filter ive ever had, yeah im cheap







) and it says on box that bio wheel destroys ammonia and nitrites on contact. so if i let it run for a week wuld i really still need to cycle the tank??? i dont see why i wuld. just need to get ph right and then comes the fish. plse corect me if im wrong


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

The bio wheel has to establish the beneficial bacteria before it will have any effect on the ammo, So yes the cycle is needed


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

no it just means that the biowheel after bein cycled will do all that
damn big krup your on it


----------



## joepalazzolo (Mar 4, 2004)

aight, gess ill have to get some biospira to cycle fast


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

joepalazzolo said:


> aight, gess ill have to get some biospira to cycle fast


 make sure you have some ammo built up inyour tank before adding the bio







spira


----------



## Davoo (Jan 30, 2004)

You know I guess P's are pretty hardy. I let my tank run for 1 day before I put my p's in. I had no idea I had to cycle the water and of course the lfs didn't tell me. Can they take more abuse than most other fish?


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2004)

Davoo said:


> Can they take more abuse than most other fish?


 It's hard to say. I would guess there some where in-between. Not super-sensitive like a discus but certainly not unkillable like a Rosy Barb.

I think the exacerbating factor when cycling a tank with piranha in it is the fishes' diet. The high protein content of their diet and messy eating habits of piranha can produce alot more ammonia than a school of danios eating flake food.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

You need to cycle your tank completely if you wan your P's to live healthy.


----------

